# Tarantula mutations.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Are there any color mutations in any species of tarantula.
Example say a Mexican fireleg but in stead of orange it would be white.
Or something all white or blond that would be classed as a type of Albino.


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

I dont think there's any colour mutations as such but there are various T's that have different colour forms, for instance you can get a haplopelma lividum (cobalt blue) as a DCF - dark colour form or a NCF - normal colour form. I think i once saw that you can get black P.metallica's???? not 100% on this but think i saw something a while ago.

hope this helps 

:2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

gazz said:


> Are there any color mutations in any species of tarantula.
> Example say a Mexican fireleg but in stead of orange it would be white.
> Or something all white or blond that would be classed as a type of Albino.


 yes but not seen so often and as yet not lived to adulthood.
The Tarantula Store -> can i join the "guess the spider" game?
there is also a light forms of H.incei and S.peerboomi that may be a "mutation" rather than a colour form.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

billsy said:


> I dont think there's any colour mutations as such but there are various T's that have different colour forms, for instance you can get a haplopelma lividum (cobalt blue) as a DCF - dark colour form or a NCF - normal colour form. I think i once saw that you can get black P.metallica's???? not 100% on this but think i saw something a while ago.
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> :2thumb:


_P. metallica_ darken with age, not colour form.



Baldpoodle said:


> yes but not seen so often and as yet not lived to adulthood.
> The Tarantula Store -> can i join the "guess the spider" game?
> there is also a light forms of H.incei and S.peerboomi that may be a "mutation" rather than a colour form.


Colour forms are just mutations. I guess you mean not a naturally occurring colour form?


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

hense the " " :roll:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Are colour forms proven mutations or could they be divergent evolutionary species ?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I am sure I have read or had a conversation with someone on this subject before, sure it was said that you cant have albinos in the spider world because of a specific reason but this has escaped me atm, If I can remember it clearly I will post my finds
regards 

I think Poxicator may well be able to clear this up as I'm sure it was him I had this conversation with at his house.... but not 100% yet


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

No you wont have true albinism in tarantulas because true albinisn is caused through a lack of the enzyme involved in the production of melanin and tarantulas skin do not contain any melanin anyway so a lack of something that produces something they don't have will not cause any effect lol.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> No you wont have true albinism in tarantulas because true albinisn is caused through a lack of the enzyme involved in the production of melanin and tarantulas skin do not contain any melanin anyway so a lack of something that produces something they don't have will not cause any effect lol.


 

What he said


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that both H. incei normal and gold can hatch from the same sac. It would seem that this is a form of mutation.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Craig Mackay said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that both H. incei normal and gold can hatch from the same sac. It would seem that this is a form of mutation.



Do you know if 'golds' breed true ? Surely that'd be an indication of mutation as opposed to colour variance .


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Craig Mackay said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that both H. incei normal and gold can hatch from the same sac. It would seem that this is a form of mutation.


From what I remember of _H. incei_ gold it's an odd one. Mainly because they breed true, but when two normal coloured ones were mated together there was a 4:1 ratio of normal to gold.

The ratios from some of the other crosses further down this thread make it look rather like it's a single allele characteristic. Regretably the only female mated to the wild type male (brother to the golden male) was a wild type female of another bloodline!



Mutley.100 said:


> Do you know if 'golds' breed true ? Surely that'd be an indication of mutation as opposed to colour variance .


They do breed true Matt.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hedgewitch said:


> From what I remember of _H. incei_ gold it's an odd one. Mainly because they breed true, but when two normal coloured ones were mated together there was a 4:1 ratio of normal to gold.


Based on what i've read it seems Gold is a Recssive trait and the two normal breeders were likly HET Gold.



> The parents of these spiders where both normally coloured Holothele incei,mated from Martin Kanzler.
> In the result of those mating where 80% normally looking H.incei slings and 20% "gold" slings.


Normal HET Gold X Normal HET Gold = .

25%Normal HET Gold,
50%Normal,
25%Gold.

And the other results in the link seem to key up to Recssive trait also.


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't remember which species it was, but I read some interesting information about a 'highland' and 'lowland' species (possibly, don't quote me on it!), and how if the eggsac was incubated at different heat & humidity levels it would affect which type of T was more prevalent in the sac.


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

durbans said:


> I can't remember which species it was, but I read some interesting information about a 'highland' and 'lowland' species (possibly, don't quote me on it!), and how if the eggsac was incubated at different heat & humidity levels it would affect which type of T was more prevalent in the sac.


Was'nt that P subfusca/bara, bara being the lowland variety. People have claimed to have had both forms from the same sack but again it gets vague as I have no idea who it was that wrote it.


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

i have a mutated spider, it's eyes are on the legs...:Na_Na_Na_Na:

i dont fancy yours much, eyes being on the arse n all :lol2:

even took the privelage of taking a photo for you all to see the eyes on arse spider i call it, "eyes on the arse spider"

here she is








:flrt::lol2:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

spidersteve said:


> Was'nt that P subfusca/bara, bara being the lowland variety. People have claimed to have had both forms from the same sack but again it gets vague as I have no idea who it was that wrote it.


Yeah I think it was Subfusca actually, I'm sure it was discussed on RFUK (of course!). There was a breeder report in the thread if I remember right, but I'm way too lazy to go looking for it! :whistling2:


----------

